# Aluminium Reflector



## krishnanhemanth (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Everybody

This is my first attempt to build a flash light. i have zeroed in on cree xpe 3 watts led. the drivers are ready, the body is made of aluminium with type 3 hard anodized. the battery is lithium ion 2600mAh.

i have made the reflector out of aluminium.. a round sheet is spinned to form the profile.

where iam stuck !!!

how do i bring a highly reflective surface inside the reflector.
what is the process.

any help on this matter can accelarate my flashlight prototype

thanks 
Hemanth RK


----------



## tylernt (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd start with 400 grit sandpaper, then move up to 800-100 grit, and finally about 2000 grit. Then I'd use something like Mother's Mag Polish (available at auto parts stores for polishing wheels). Here's the important bit, while you're polishing with the Mother's, have some car wax ready to go. As soon as you're done polishing, wipe the residue out and immediately apply the car wax and then buff.

Aluminum reacts with the oxygen in the atmosphere within seconds, which will dull your shine. The wax provides a barrier to help keep it shiny longer.


----------

